# New to forums, asking for help and believing I'm type 1.



## mdoyle55 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi

This is a totally new experience for me, writing to strangers in the hope that anyone will care or indeed be able to help. (That sounds very disrespectful.   I really don't mean to be.)  Anyway,  I had major surgery a few years ago and as a result of most of my pancreas being removed I gained the addition of type one diabetes.  

Over these past few years I have had many Hypos, lots of sugar levels well over 13!  But basically, I've ignored the fact that this diet and keeping bloods at a reasonable level are important and haven't changed a thing!

I generally, eat lots of sweets and drink what I like then just take insulin when my sore head tells me I'm high.  Blood's checked and yep, sure enough I am.  Whack some Novorapid in the old belly and I'm good as new.

The problem is my dearest wife is really worried, although she rarely says it, my children are worried too.  Now, FINALLY, after pressing my shin innocently when my legs were sore and finding that an imprint of my forefinger was still there after ten minutes.  

I am starting to worry too. (Three years too late!)

So, Here I am!  I'm Diabetic and I'm terrified I'll lose my legs or sight or life! 

I need to start checking bloods regularly, eat right and live.

Please help me.  

I know it's late but as the saying goes 'Better Late than lying in the ground!!'

First real question then,

What should I eat?  I don't like anything but Haribo and Irn-Bru. (Well, I'm not too fond of veg and I like white bread and fried stuff.)

Martin (The Reluctant Diabetic) Doyle


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Martin, welcome to the forum, good to have you here  Don't worry, we are a friendly bunch and you can feel free to ask us anything you want and we'll try to help.

We have a few members who are Type 1 due to the loss of their pancreas, so you're not alone. What insulin regime are you on? Do you also need to take supplements to help digest your food? Difficult to know where to start really, but probably the best thing would be to understand your diabetes better and build up experience by regular testing before and after meals so you know how different meals affect you (people can have quite different reactions to the same things). I'd highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas - don;t worry how young or old you are, it is relevant for all Type 1s! Have a browse through it and I'm sure you'll learn a lot very quickly.

Diet is a tricky one, but it is perfectly possible to eat a good, varied and healthy diet that may be far from what you think it might be. Certain things are not recommended, or only in small amounts, as they can raise your levels quickly and high. I'd recommend getting a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies - it's a good introduction to a method of choosing foods that will release energy slowly and steadily so it has far less impact on your levels. This is desirable as yo-yoing levels are the most dangerous, having the biggest impact on your veins and arteries. 

Have you been taught to carb count? This is a method of calculating your insulin doses based on the amount of carbs in the food you are about to eat. If you've not heard about it, ask your doctor to put you on a course if you've not already done one.

I'll leave you with this for now, do let me know if you have any questions - the more we know about what you know and your situation, the easier it will be fr us to give you some good suggestions


----------



## mdoyle55 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for relying so quickly and with lots of info. I do carb count but probably not the way I should.  Todayand I'm supposed to take creon, but to be honest I usually don't!  I'm terrible!  Looking back at my part I can see how lazy and idiotic I am.  So today, get those books,  start a diary, take all medication and use these forums.  Looks like my last for today is complete. 

Seriously,  thanks again for your reply. 

Martin (The Reluctant Diabetic)  Doyle


----------



## AJLang (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Martin I've been diabetic for 44 years, since I was 2, and have complications which can make it frustrating to say the least at times. I have things that motivate me with diabetes. For me it is doing regular blood tests and working on improving my average levels. This is not always easy but it can be a "fun" challenge. A few weeks ago my average 7 day BG was 6.5 but I was getting lots of unexplained hypos.  I thought that I'd got it sorted but now the 7 day average is 8.4 So my latest challenge is to get it to 7.5. This is based on an average of 7-8 finger prick tests a day. Can you set yourself a similar challenge?  Whatever your 7 day average is now can you aim to bring it down by 1 during the next week and then take it from there?  I find it helpful to post in the forum's seven day waking average however good or bad my levels are.


----------



## pottersusan (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Martin
I haven't got a pancreas at all, so I became diabetic 'overnight'. I was testing up to 12 times a day what made my life much easier was getting an insulin pump. My blood sugar is like a roller coaster. The only way is to keep testing. I've now got a self funded  continuous glucose meter which is helping enormously.
Do you have to take Creon?


----------



## Bloden (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Martin and welcome. I went thru a period of denial when I was first diagnosed with diabetes (aged 41), but I've managed to get my act together with the encouragement of the lovely people on this forum. It took lots of reading about diabetes, asking questions and, most importantly, taking baby steps towards improving my control. You can't learn or start doing everything all at once...set yourself small, realistic goals and you'll get there.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Martin,

Definitely get yourself a copy of the Ragnar Hanas book that Northerner suggested - just reading this book will make you feel more positive and in control!  You must get into the habit of regular BG tests (on waking/pre-breakfast, mid morning, pre lunch, mid afternoon, pre dinner, and pre bedtime, with occasional checks in the small hours to make sure things aren't going awry overnight).  And carb counting is a must - if you are conscientious about carb counting and matching your insulin dose to your carbs, you don't have to be as strict with your diet as a person with type 2 does.  My 14yo son eats pretty much all the stuff that any teenage boy would eat, but with frequent testing and adjustment to his insulin (timing and dose), he is keeping himself in range as much of the time as he can, and achieving Hba1c's in the high 6's (which is considered very good for his age group).

Have you done a DAFNE course?

Also, don't forget to take your creon as advised by your doc, otherwise potentially your food won't be digesting in the right timeframe to match it with your insulin dose.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum mdoyle55


----------



## khskel (Sep 15, 2015)

Skipping your creon isn't a good idea if you want to get better control of your levels. You could also improve your diet and end up malnourished due to poor digestion of your food. I know, I recently spent a week in hospital after my pancreas stopped producing the relevant enzymes. 

I'm sure you'll get there. I used to live on caramel shortbread, Eccles cakes and cereal generously sugared. I won't say my diet is perfect now but it's certainly much improved and not too restricted.


----------



## mdoyle55 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for replying and giving me something that I will be doing.  A great idea.


----------



## mdoyle55 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is exactly what I have expect I have the head of the pancreas.  I take all those things.  I'll look into the pump.  Any suggested sites for info?  And I'm forgetful of my creon a lot.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2015)

mdoyle55 said:


> This is exactly what I have expect I have the head of the pancreas.  I take all those things.  I'll look into the pump.  Any suggested sites for info?  And I'm forgetful of my creon a lot.



This is the best site for pump information:

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------

